#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Рассвет/Закат

## Asanga

Теперь можно скачать официальную версию фильма о 14-м Далай-Ламе
http://www.vertov.ru/Magazin_DOC/Dalai-lama/index.html

----------

Add (26.04.2009), Homer (19.02.2009), Бо (09.04.2009)

----------


## Homer

Asanga, скачать можно полный фильм? А то я только трейлеры нашел, может упустил?

----------


## Asanga

Похоже, все-таки там не полностью. Он как-то странно обрывается. Но по крайней мере там больше часа фильма в среднем качестве.

----------


## Аминадав

Фильм можно купить за 5 долларов, оплатив их по смс:
http://vertov.ru/sms/private/rassvet-zakat.mpg

----------


## Asanga

Саша, а я типа из другого места это все предлагаю?

----------


## Homer

Возможно, Саша написал это для меня, ибо мой любящий халяву ум сразу как то и не понял, что скачать фильм можно только заплатив 5$.

----------

Add (26.04.2009), Аминадав (20.02.2009)

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

Видел я этот фильм на дне рождения ЕСДЛ в прошлом году в Москве в кинотеатре Художественный. Ну да фильм о ЕСДЛ, да и называется прикольно, но ...

Мне он не понравился. Может я и очень критичен, но манера, в которой фильм снят, мне показалась неприятной, даже какой то неприличной. ЕСДЛ чистит зубы (крупным планом) вода шумит слишком громко, они б ещё, извиняюсь, показали бы как ЕСДЛ в туалет ходит (а ведь точно же ходит, как же без этого в человеческом то теле). Непонятно зачем временами делать очень громкий звук, показывать кадры в ускоренном режиме(в обычном режиме они смотрелись бы гораздо лучше). 

В общем фильм мне не понравился, снят он как то не так (ИМХО).
А ведь есть же о ЕСДЛ и куча нормально снятых док фильмов.

----------


## Asanga

Этот фильм снят не для буддистов уж точно. В этом его и достоинство. Автор правильно сформировал образ, который можно будет посмотреть еще раз и через 50 лет. Это мое мнение.

----------


## Грег

Скачать можно на torrents.ru:

http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1678831

А вот рассказ режиссёра фильма и мнение самого героя фильма (Далай-ламы) о концепции фильма и о самом фильме:

http://www.svobodanews.ru/content/Tr...pt/452945.html

http://www.cultradio.ru/doc.html?id=183272&cid=46

----------

Тарасова (29.04.2009)

----------


## Бо

ФИльм похоже снят в таком же формате как и программа "Один день с..", где показывают обычную жизнь знаменитых людей... И что такого что показали, что Далай Лама чистит зубы? В прочем, судя по отрывкам, довольно интересный фильм.

----------

